#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  10 Beautiful Capitals Cities in World to Travel in 2019

## Bhavya

In Latin capital means head and every country has its capital city. We can say capitals are the powerhouse of the country because all the important offices, political meetings and high courts all occur in capitals. Every capital cities differ according to their culture, religion, history, language and lifestyles. Capitals are famous for the strong economy, commerce, finance, technology, education, health care and transportation but some capitals are also famous for their natural beauty and architecture. So Here List down the most beautiful capitals in the world you should travel in 2019.


London - The capital of EnglandIslamabad - The capital of PakistanBerlin - The capital of GermanyWashington- The capital of the United StateParis - The capital of FranceRome - The capital of ItlayTokyo - The capital of JapanBudapest - The capital of HungaryOttawa - The capital of CanadaMoscow - The capital of Russia


Guys, which are capitals you have visited or wish to visit in the future?

----------


## sayyeshaa

Dear Bhavya,

Thanks for sharing the knowledgeable post.


*"Guys, which are capitals you have visited or wish to visit in the future?"

*The list of above , I didn't visit any other Capitals of Cities but I'm interested go for tha Paris.*

*

----------


## Bhavya

> Dear Bhavya,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the knowledgeable post.
> 
> 
> *"Guys, which are capitals you have visited or wish to visit in the future?"
> 
> *The list of above , I didn't visit any other Capitals of Cities but I'm interested go for tha Paris.*
> 
> *


It's my pleasure sayyeshaa, I too love to visit Paris, It's in the top of my bucket list, The city of love and fashion.

----------


## subasan

> In Latin capital means head and every country has its capital city. We can say capitals are the powerhouse of the country because all the important offices, political meetings and high courts all occur in capitals. Every capital cities differ according to their culture, religion, history, language and lifestyles. Capitals are famous for the strong economy, commerce, finance, technology, education, health care and transportation but some capitals are also famous for their natural beauty and architecture. So Here List down the most beautiful capitals in the world you should travel in 2019.
> 
> 
> London - The capital of EnglandIslamabad - The capital of PakistanBerlin - The capital of GermanyWashington- The capital of the United StateParis - The capital of FranceRome - The capital of ItlayTokyo - The capital of JapanBudapest - The capital of HungaryOttawa - The capital of CanadaMoscow - The capital of Russia
> 
> 
> Guys, which are capitals you have visited or wish to visit in the future?


But why do you want to go to Pakistan? :/ #weird #antiIndian

----------


## kanak

> In Latin capital means head and every country has its capital city. We can say capitals are the powerhouse of the country because all the important offices, political meetings and high courts all occur in capitals. Every capital cities differ according to their culture, religion, history, language and lifestyles. Capitals are famous for the strong economy, commerce, finance, technology, education, health care and transportation but some capitals are also famous for their natural beauty and architecture. So Here List down the most beautiful capitals in the world you should travel in 2019.
> 
> 
> London - The capital of EnglandIslamabad - The capital of PakistanBerlin - The capital of GermanyWashington- The capital of the United StateParis - The capital of FranceRome - The capital of ItlayTokyo - The capital of JapanBudapest - The capital of HungaryOttawa - The capital of CanadaMoscow - The capital of Russia
> 
> 
> Guys, which are capitals you have visited or wish to visit in the future?



If I have lots of money I will go all of the capital of cities because I love all of the cities.

----------


## Bhavya

> But why do you want to go to Pakistan? :/ #weird #antiIndian


I just list down the beautiful capital cities in the world, I never said I wish to go to Pakistan, By the way, I love peace and I am not #antiIndian.


PS: I respect the world and its diversity, no offence to anyone.

----------


## Bhavya

> If I have lots of money I will go all of the capital of cities because I love all of the cities.


I wish you that your wish come true and you visit all the cities  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> I just list down the beautiful capital cities in the world, I never said I wish to go to Pakistan, By the way, I love peace and I am not #antiIndian.
> 
> 
> PS: I respect the world and its diversity, no offence to anyone.


So it worked :P I wasn't trying to corner you. This would be a typical reply from an Indian without realisation. 

P.S: If possible I would love to visit it one day.

----------


## Assassin

> In Latin capital means head and every country has its capital city. We can say capitals are the powerhouse of the country because all the important offices, political meetings and high courts all occur in capitals. Every capital cities differ according to their culture, religion, history, language and lifestyles. Capitals are famous for the strong economy, commerce, finance, technology, education, health care and transportation but some capitals are also famous for their natural beauty and architecture. So Here List down the most beautiful capitals in the world you should travel in 2019.
> 
> 
> London - The capital of EnglandIslamabad - The capital of PakistanBerlin - The capital of GermanyWashington- The capital of the United StateParis - The capital of FranceRome - The capital of ItlayTokyo - The capital of JapanBudapest - The capital of HungaryOttawa - The capital of CanadaMoscow - The capital of Russia
> 
> 
> Guys, which are capitals you have visited or wish to visit in the future?


Italy is my favorite, but not to Rome. Venice is the city I love t go. Apart from that all the other cities also give some different experience i believe. #JustLoveTraveling

----------


## Bhavya

> So it worked :P I wasn't trying to corner you. This would be a typical reply from an Indian without realisation.


Thank God, I thought you are going to start an India Pakistan war here.




> P.S: If possible I would love to visit it one day.


Hope you get the chance.

----------


## Bhavya

> Italy is my favorite, but not to Rome. Venice is the city I love t go. Apart from that all the other cities also give some different experience i believe. 
> #JustLoveTraveling


Yeah, Venice is a wonderful place I also love to visit there. True every place give us different kind of experiences.

----------


## subasan

> Thank God, I thought you are going to start an India Pakistan war here.
> 
> Hope you get the chance.


War is a big word, Bhavya. We're lucky to be in peaceful times.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> War is a big word, Bhavya. We're lucky to be in peaceful times.


Agree with you war is a big and painful word. Yes, we are lucky to live in a peaceful time  :Smile:

----------

